# hardshipping into amhr



## ponienut (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know how this works? I have also been told the measuring system is different for shetlands and miniatres, I have a shetland that I measure from the ground to the last hair of his mane making him 40 inches tall..I have been told this is the incorrect way to measure a shetland..how would i measure him and how is it supposed to change how tall he is? 40 inches is 40 inches either way you toss it ...right??????

If he is 40 inches as a shetland would he be shorter as a miniature ??? or taller???

How do you go about hardshipping into amhr anyway??

I know this is probably simple to those of you that are so familair with the system but it has me really confused.

please help.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, if the pony is 40" from the last mane hair to the ground then he would not be eligible for hardshipping as miniatures have to be 38" and under. Your measurement of 40" from the last mane hair is how a mini is measured. A shetland is measured from the withers to the ground, so your pony would likely measure around 42" as a shetland.

In order to hardship he would have to measure 38" and under from the last mane hair and he would need to be measured by a licensed steward with a judge as a witness, this usually works best at a show.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jan 27, 2008)

This is Lee.

To hardship into AMHR, you have to have a pony that is 3 yrs old. You have to have a judge and a steward measure the pony and fill out the hardship form. They both sign the form and attest to the height, measured like a mini. Send the form in with a copy of your pony papers, along with the photos and the correct amount of $$$. The ladies at the ASPC/AMHR office will register the pony and send you the papers.

The minis are measured from the ground, on a level surface, to the last mane hair. The pony has to be standing square.

Your pony is two inches over and would not be allowed to hardship into AMHR.

Ponies are measured from the ground to the highest point of the withers. Usually this is higher than the last hair of the mane. Sometimes the withers and the last hair are the same, this is not usual. Therefore, the pony measurement us usually taller than the mini measurement.

Hope this does not confuse you further. Lee Hand


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2008)

Ponies are measured at the withers. Miniatures are measured at the last hairs of the main.

Example:

My gelding is 39.5'' as pony. He is 37.75'' as a mini. That is actually his measurement with allot of hoof at the moment.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 30, 2008)

Are ponies allowed to stretch during their measurement? I see a lot of people stretching the pony out & then measuring at the whither and wondered if this was the proper way of measuring. I know that for AMHR the pony is to stand square, but didn't know if it was the same for ASPC.

I also see a lot of ads that say: "Height is 42" as ASPC and 39" as AMHR" - how can that be? If AMHR stops at 38" then the "pony" is a pony and not eligible for AMHR status - correct?

Thank you,

Stacy


----------



## Belinda (Jan 30, 2008)

> I also see a lot of ads that say: "Height is 42" as ASPC and 39" as AMHR" -


Stacey that is INCORRECT.. Maybe they just hit the wrong number..



AMHR is 38" and under..

As far as measuring ponies or Minis' it says they are to stand square






I guess it is the same old thing everywhere it whatever the steward lets them get away with.. OH!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Belinda - kind of what I thought - but I see quite a few ads with people claiming to be an AMHR horse with a height that is well over 38" so I was wondering there was some different standard, other than what I recalled.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 30, 2008)

MountainMeadows... I don't really want to get into this "ethical" discussion but...

Perhaps the horse is ASPC/AMHR by breeding and merit of their parents. You know, like the AMHA/AMHR horses that are over 34" but the seller still has the AMHA papers on the horse...

Not everyone sends overheight papers in, particularly if they think it might be a "breeding only" animal... at least they are being "honest" in their ADS if not with the Registry...





It will always happen you know.

Andrea


----------



## Boinky (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL i looked at a stallion that was on the salesboard and a couple other salesboard. really hadnsome boy ASPC/AMHR registered. took me a couple times of going to their web page before i caught that he was 40" as a mini and 42" as a shetland..LOL he was handsome but i was like "what the heck" because his height wasn't listed on the sales pitches only that he was AMHR/ASPC until you went to their page..LOL


----------

